# 2018, oh goody lol



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Sooo, been a while since I have been on here, a brief recap, wife decides marriage is over, I had breakdown, property sold blah blah blah...
7 years down the track, single as can be, plenty of friends, no close friends, working full time again, buying my own house by myself (so no one can take this one away) had a cpl of short term girlfriends, and that about wraps it up lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That all sounds good. When does the new house close?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Did your ex ever remarry ? Cannot remember if there was another man involved through all this ?


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> That all sounds good. When does the new house close?


'close' ??

I bought the place just over 12 months ago, another 14 years (maybe less) and I will own it

Currently renovating, bathroom done, 2nd bedroom done, lounge done, 85% of kitchen done


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

manfromlamancha said:


> Did your ex ever remarry ? Cannot remember if there was another man involved through all this ?


The shrink I was seeing thought there may have been another man, dont know, I have no idea what she is doing, she cut all communication over 6 years ago, and I really dont care what she is doing.

A cpl of months back my eldest son (from that marriage) contacted me via facebook and we 'talk' to each other from time to time, so thats good.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Crankshaw said:


> Sooo, been a while since I have been on here, a brief recap, wife decides marriage is over, I had breakdown, property sold blah blah blah...
> 7 years down the track, single as can be, plenty of friends, no close friends, working full time again, buying my own house by myself (so no one can take this one away) had a cpl of short term girlfriends, and that about wraps it up lol


Similar to my own story but only half way down that track (3.5 years). Life gets better. It is all what you make of it.


----------



## LTCNurse (Feb 5, 2018)

Crankshaw said:


> Currently renovating, bathroom done, 2nd bedroom done, lounge done, 85% of kitchen done



Hey, that's what I'm doing, too!


----------

